# The $287 Key



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

DW and I bought a used '06 Jetta last week that only came with one key. At the time I thought 'no big deal' and expected that the key might cost upwards of $100. Nope, not even close. We were charged $287 to have a new key cut and both the new and old key re-coded.

moral: Whatever you do, do not lose your VW keys!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Our 18 yr old daughter has an 02-03 bug.. Has a key that folds up.. Neatest thing Ive seen.. Wonder if that costs that much also.. Has the electric controls in the key also.

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, that's a bummer









Was that what the dealer charged you? Why so much $$$??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I heard you could get keys on the internet??


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Our 18 yr old daughter has an 02-03 bug.. Has a key that folds up.. Neatest thing Ive seen.. Wonder if that costs that much also.. Has the electric controls in the key also.
> 
> Carey


That's the one, Carey.

You may be able to obtain a blank key on the internet, but only a VW dealer can code them.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually the dealer that you bought the car from keeps the second key. They do that so if you miss a payment or a few, they have a key to repo it with. Even if you ask for the second key, they won't give it to you.

Best bet is to have a second key thown in as part of the deal.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> Actually the dealer that you bought the car from keeps the second key. They do that so if you miss a payment or a few, they have a key to repo it with. Even if you ask for the second key, they won't give it to you.


OK, that right there bugs me and it seems like an invasion of privacy








That's like the bank having a key to your house in case you don't pay the mortgage.
If that's the case, then why wouldn't the car come with 3 keys?
What a raquet


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

They don't really keep the second key...









The flip key is really neat but they are pricey. I had a 2000 Passat Wagon and am terrible about keys. Gadget guy checked prices and then I got the 'don't lose your keys...ever!' lecture...









That was the car that converted me to leather/fake leather seats forever. After 2+ years of goldfish, sippy cups, bottles, gummies, etc, we vacuumed it out and wiped everything down with a damp cloth and you'd never know that three kids had spent many many hours in the back seat!

Loved that car! A mommymobile with some serious go-fast...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> Actually the dealer that you bought the car from keeps the second key. They do that so if you miss a payment or a few, they have a key to repo it with. Even if you ask for the second key, they won't give it to you.
> 
> Best bet is to have a second key thown in as part of the deal.


X2.

I'd have walked out of that deal if the dealer refused to provide a second key for free. I cannot EVER recall buying a car - new or used - that did not come with two sets of keys and/or key fobs (with opener, etc.)

That is just standard protocol. I can't wait to hear how they treat you the first time you need any service work performed!









Mike


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

Airboss said:


> DW and I bought a used '06 Jetta last week that only came with one key. At the time I thought 'no big deal' and expected that the key might cost upwards of $100. Nope, not even close. We were charged $287 to have a new key cut and both the new and old key re-coded.
> 
> moral: Whatever you do, do not lose your VW keys!!!!


My Volvo key cost $375 when DW lost her key. Therefore we got only the key without the remote opener- 2 for $175-what a bargain !!!!! If you do get a second key eith the remote or fob, Buy TWO more keys-very little extra money for the second key-you pay for the programming and cutting as the major expense-I think the second key was ONLY $40


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

KEYs???

We don't need no stinkin' keys !!!

Heck - here in San Antonio all most folks need to get into a car is a .05 cent coat hanger...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone with a Ford with the security in the key should get a 3rd made. The spare key cut and programmed is pricey, but you need 2 keys to program a new one. Without that, you have to replace the security system...









It cut down on drive-away car thefts substantially (they can still be towed), but it's a pain if you lose one.

Never heard of a dealer keeping a key... maybe that's if they finance it themselves??







. 
If it's a new car financed through the company, they can just make another one based on the VIN number anyway (of course as noted, in the case of a Ford, they'll have to tow it anyway). If you don't pay, they WILL get the car back.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats what I thought also.. The VIN can be used to cross to the key blank code/number.. So dont worry, if the dealer needs a key to your vehicle they can get one..

Another lil unknown... Camper dealers have a master that works with all trailers from a certain mfr.. I have had several guys just walk up, unlock the doors and walk right in the trailer... I'm saying hey dude, dont you need the keys in my packet? They say nope, I have a master.

Also the side door/storage doors have a key number 751.. So anyone can unlock your storage compartments as long as they also own any brand of trailer, because we all have the same 751 key.

Here is a lil poll... What number is on the key that unlocks the outside grill or storage compartments on your outback?.. We all have the same key... Not secure at all, uh?

My roo uses a 751 key to unlock the outside grill. What number is on your key?

Carey


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We have one of those VW with the expensive switchblade keys also. VW just recently sent out a notice for a class action that was settled against them. The had it set up so they were the only ones that could cut the key and program it for you. Now they have to provide info to local locksmiths. Also, beware they blank switchblade keys on ebay....I got one for for $20 and the dealers refuse to cut them cause they say they won't work.----Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My Jeep had that transponder key and the stealer was nice enough to only give me one key







I didn't want to pay a couple of hundred for a second key and would be up a creek if I lost the only key. So I had two non coded keys made at Lowe's and then removed the transmitter ring that goes around the ignition tywraped the transponder key to it and buried it up in the wire harness. Now when I start it the computer thinks its the right key and it runs. Mod cost $3.50. Is it easier to steal.... a little but most people with an aftermarket remote start have a key in a box tricking the computer also.

John


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep...mine Roo key says 751 too



Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Thats what I thought also.. The VIN can be used to cross to the key blank code/number.. So dont worry, if the dealer needs a key to your vehicle they can get one..
> 
> Another lil unknown... Camper dealers have a master that works with all trailers from a certain mfr.. I have had several guys just walk up, unlock the doors and walk right in the trailer... I'm saying hey dude, dont you need the keys in my packet? They say nope, I have a master.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

BeachHut said:


> Thats what I thought also.. The VIN can be used to cross to the key blank code/number.. So dont worry, if the dealer needs a key to your vehicle they can get one..
> 
> Another lil unknown... Camper dealers have a master that works with all trailers from a certain mfr.. I have had several guys just walk up, unlock the doors and walk right in the trailer... I'm saying hey dude, dont you need the keys in my packet? They say nope, I have a master.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Kinda sad, we all have a key to eachothers storage compartments... Heartland and Forest River uses the same 751 key too... Dont put nothing of value in your storage compartments... Bet all that saves us is prolly not many know we all have the same compartment key regurdless of manufacturer...

Carey

ps.. Someone make a new topic post on this... Not too many will prolly see this problem about our storage compartment keys on a post about VW keys... I gotta go to bed.. Everyone should know about this problem.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep the famous 751, when I worked for Kodak all the film splicers had locks so you could not open them with film in them without a key, well you guessed it all the locks were 751's. We had boxes of them in the shop.

When I buy a new car I always get all the keys plus I never use their financing. But when my wireless remote opener went bad I bought a new one but the car needed to be programmed for the new remote, not a problem a quick search on the Internet revealed how to do it your self, worked like a champ. The dealer wanted $40 to do it.


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

Airboss said:


> DW and I bought a used '06 Jetta last week that only came with one key. At the time I thought 'no big deal' and expected that the key might cost upwards of $100. Nope, not even close. We were charged $287 to have a new key cut and both the new and old key re-coded.
> 
> moral: Whatever you do, do not lose your VW keys!!!!


The DW has a 2007 camry. key repacement is $550.


----------

